
RISC-V Foundation Trumpets Open-Source ISAs in Wake of Meltdown, Spectre - sverige
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/risc-v-not-vulnerable-meltdown-spectre-cpu-bugs,36231.html
======
ENOTTY
This article is a regurgitation of the press release from the RISC-V
foundation. I submit that it is a better source for this story
[https://riscv.org/2018/01/more-secure-world-risc-v-
isa/](https://riscv.org/2018/01/more-secure-world-risc-v-isa/)

EDIT: I see that you submitted both. (Other one here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16089222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16089222))
I suggest deleting this one.

